# Upstream of Grand Rapids



## AllOutdoors42

Not asking for any spots but is anyone finding salmon upstream of the Grand Rapids/Lowell area?


----------



## Trevor17

i haven't heard anything yet, i think its still to early. I plan on making a trip upstream of GR in a week or 2


----------



## jsyrek15

I was down at the fish ladder in Grand Rapids this morning for 30 min or so and didn't see and salmon their yet


----------



## lancenelson

jsyrek15 said:


> I was down at the fish ladder in Grand Rapids this morning for 30 min or so and didn't see and salmon their yet


I was in the water this morning as well. No salmon to speak of, just dink walleyes.


----------



## riverbob

nota , zero, nothing, coming soon 9/17,....... be ready


----------



## slowpaya

let us know when he starts barkin bob


----------



## slowpaya

or does he only bark at heads???bout time 4 a temp run any day now,cause the rains not coming,flush o hos upriver


----------



## riverbob

he didn't bark, he put his paw down on the calendar on the 17th, he only barks at kings


----------



## Scadsobees

Saw a kid on a bike with 2 nice ones downstream of GR.


----------



## JVoutdoors

Get ready fellas, a push may be heading your way... I don't fish this river but was on the pier and they got into them on the inside better than outside and the boats were combat trolling in the river and mouth Sat and Sun. Mix of kangs and ho. About 1pm Sun the boats all went out a ways as the water warmed back up and the pier slowed... Good luck. how long does it take a kang to swim from GH to 6th st? That is when you want to be there LOL.


----------



## Trevor17

went to check out one of my spots upstream of GR nothing yet but , if JVoutdoors is right just need to wait for them to swim upstream if there in the river


----------



## rugbym10sflyu

saw one entering the brenke fish ladder in lansing today....time to go combat fish


----------



## Trevor17

Wow must be the only fish up there in Lansing lol


----------



## AllOutdoors42

Trevor17 said:


> Wow must be the only fish up there in Lansing lol


Well if there's one, he will need to be caught!


----------



## slowpaya

AllOutdoors42 said:


> Well if there's one, he will need to be caught!


somebody hurry up and tag that thing


----------



## slowpaya

[QUOTE="spent bout 6 hrs on the upper grand,saw a few hos,maybe a king,blasted thru a school of larger fish,couldnt tell what they we ,saw a lil tail but going 2 fast.got a few cats and some lil smellmouths


----------



## Trevor17

got a small male coho upstream of GR today


----------



## slowpaya

Trevor17 said:


> got a small male coho upstream of GR today


got 1 hen(smallish) and lost 1 twice its size,got some eggs for cut and bags,upper river,both on spinners,bring it


----------



## Trevor17

slowpaya said:


> got 1 hen(smallish) and lost 1 twice its size,got some eggs for cut and bags,upper river,both on spinners,bring it


haha, well im going to head back out Thursday or Friday , i would of had eggs from last year but the freezer broke last spring. I caught him on a wiggle wart, for some reason those little things are like magic when im fishing for coho


----------



## slowpaya

will be out early thurs morn, whack n stack em,mostly spinners n spawn


----------



## slowpaya

didn't whack em but got 2 hos on bobbers n cut,and 1 cat.seemed like they had thinned out a lil bit from a few days earlier,both males,need some more eggs


----------



## 68w

I was out this weekend and there were a lot of coho way up stream. Not biting much but they are there


----------



## Trevor17

68w said:


> I was out this weekend and there were a lot of coho way up stream. Not biting much but they are there


Yea I seen a lot of coho as well when i was out last night, no biters.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

68w said:


> I was out this weekend and there were a lot of coho way up stream. Not biting much but they are there


Not biting much?


----------



## slowpaya

was in a good crowd of hos yesterday,not biting much


----------



## Scadsobees

slowpaya said:


> was in a good crowd of hos yesterday,not biting much


Are we still talking about fishing???


----------



## slowpaya

well... let me tell you I took 1 home. that all im sayin


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Mr Burgundy said:


> Not biting much?


Inside joke


----------



## hillbillie

slowpaya said:


> well... let me tell you I took 1 home. that all im sayin


Always practice C&R with my hos:coolgleam


----------



## hillbillie

Heard they caught one in Lansing and threw it back


----------



## Trevor17

so went 0-4 this morning they all spit the hook when they starting jumping. Was using a purple wiggle wart i panted for 3 of them and the other I lost on a spinner.


----------



## kaniff89x

Trevor17 said:


> so went 0-4 this morning they all spit the hook when they starting jumping. Was using a purple wiggle wart i panted for 3 of them and the other I lost on a spinner.


Are those stock hooks on that wiggle wart? Put some Gami's on that thing!


----------



## Trevor17

kaniff89x said:


> Are those stock hooks on that wiggle wart? Put some Gami's on that thing!


They where eagle claws that i put on, i dont think they where slamming the warts more of a get of my way nibble


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I did really good the other day on spinners. Wish I could get out just 1 more trip but the little baby says NO! GL everone


----------



## Trevor17

Mr Burgundy said:


> I did really good the other day on spinners. Wish I could get out just 1 more trip but the little baby says NO! GL everone


Im going to try and get out a few more times... if the wife lets me..or maybe i have to sneak out lol


----------



## slowpaya

will be out after wind dies down


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I would luv to sneak out but with a new born it's almost impossible. Plus a 1.45 hr drive (one way) it's nearly impossible. Last sun I had to get up and leave at 4:45 but it was well worth it


----------



## Trevor17

Mr Burgundy said:


> I would luv to sneak out but with a new born it's almost impossible. Plus a 1.45 hr drive (one way) it's nearly impossible. Last sun I had to get up and leave at 4:45 but it was well worth it


I drive from Jackson its like 1.15 hours for me so i know how that goes.


----------



## hockeymania2

Trevor17 said:


> so went 0-4 this morning they all spit the hook when they starting jumping. Was using a purple wiggle wart i panted for 3 of them and the other I lost on a spinner.


Can I ask generally where you were fishing? I fished near Lansing yesterday for a couple hours and didn't see one coho. Caught a few dozen smallmouth though.


----------



## Trevor17

so anyone think this rain and cold might push a a few more fish into the river?


----------



## AllOutdoors42

been doing real well when I actually have an opportunity to get out between Lyons and Lansing. Landed 10 fish in the three trips I've made in the last two weeks. I'll take it, on to some whitetails!!!


----------



## slowpaya

any reports???been out on gravel..,2day was the slowest day 4 me.0-0.yesterday kept 2-4(fresh kings).a lil more rain woulda helped.still seeing a fair amount of fisherman although pretty much have my spot all 2 myself , sure has been quiet on the reports. bout time to start drifting some bags behind them


----------



## Fishsmith85

If the numbers keep going down the next few years salmon fishermen will be as tight lipped as musky fishermen


----------



## Trout King

Fishsmith85 said:


> If the numbers keep going down the next few years salmon fishermen will be as tight lipped as musky fishermen


The king fishery has been nearly gone in the Grand for a few years. Fortunately, the Coho fishery is still going strong in the Grand. The fish I was catching all seemed pretty healthy and the fishery should be ok since the coho are not as picky when it comes to prey as kings. The releasing of smolts below Webber Dam is a huge factor imo of coho making it back to the lake. No floodgates, turbines and a lot let predators chomping them down. The coho fishing was simply fantastic this fall.


----------



## Trevor17

Trout King said:


> The king fishery has been nearly gone in the Grand for a few years. Fortunately, the Coho fishery is still going strong in the Grand. The fish I was catching all seemed pretty healthy and the fishery should be ok since the coho are not as picky when it comes to prey as kings. The releasing of smolts below Webber Dam is a huge factor imo of coho making it back to the lake. No floodgates, turbines and a lot let predators chomping them down. The coho fishing was simply fantastic this fall.


I ended up with some coho for the freezer this year, and i seen a few kings taken not many but a few


----------



## slowpaya

its been mostly kings 4 me the last 10 days,.a few hos tho


----------



## Trevor17

how far gone are the kings? i might make one last trip to the river


----------



## slowpaya

sent ya a pm


----------



## slowpaya

theres still a lot of fisherman out there.guess the weathers been pretty nice,no reports???.fished bags yesterday,had 2 hens on (1queen,1 ho) and about 5 chubs.fresh fish are still trickling in.saw a fair amount of coho activity on gravel,some days its more kings.theres still fish to be had.good luck


----------



## TroutSniffa

anyone wanna show a guy around Thursday?


----------



## meatfishhunter

Went out for a bit this afternoon. Brown trout 1. Me 0.


----------



## Trout King

Still around. Slow steel upriver so i settled. The males will make a cool mount, the hens make eggs.


----------



## slowpaya

landed bout 10 last week in 4 trips,all hos,avg 3 to 5 lbs,nothing fresh.( a few nice egg batches smoke)


----------



## riverbob

slowpaya said:


> landed bout 10 last week in 4 trips,all hos,avg 3 to 5 lbs,nothing fresh.( a few nice egg batches smoke)


 steel coming at ya.


----------



## slowpaya

good 2 hear


----------



## slowpaya

been out a few hrs a few days, threw some bags around gravel,chubs nibbling,getting cold for them,coupla whitetail salmon fish still around...2 or 3,river temp dropping,lakes aboiling now,gun season,now they will come


----------



## slowpaya

been out on some type 4s,a few nice trout days,some days fingerlings only,pretty slow 12/3 but for a coho,all colored up but pretty good shape


----------



## wdf73

I had a job over by a certain dam Saturday. Saw a bunch of guys standing around fishing so I had to stop for a report. I was told that the coho were still in. Of course, I left my gear at home.


----------



## 357Maximum

WAY UPRIVER the really dark Coho are still in with a force I have never witnessed before at this time of year. I caught 14 today in 5 hours and lost 2 others. Caught every one of em on a glow teardrop spiced with a pair of waxworms under a float on a sluggish outside bend in the river. None of the hens had eggs that a slight brush of the hand would dislodge...I think they are all empty, but the males were still full of spunk. All 14 are still in there for someone else to play with. If you hurry you might be able to get some sandwich meat or salmon gravy. Got a new 7 ft ultralight and I broke that puppy in good today.


----------



## BUGBOAT

I love Christmas Cohos.


----------



## slowpaya

its simply amazing,nice colors now


----------



## 357Maximum

Went today to the same basic stretch ALL DAY...and drew the skunk card. Did see a few fresher looking ho's caught. I was overdue for a stinker, the world is in alignment again I hope.


----------



## Bigbird517

Thanks for passing the stink on. I'm not shaking your hand next time. Lol


----------



## JB85

357Maximum said:


> WAY UPRIVER the really dark Coho are still in with a force I have never witnessed before at this time of year. I caught 14 today in 5 hours and lost 2 others. Caught every one of em on a glow teardrop spiced with a pair of waxworms under a float on a sluggish outside bend in the river. None of the hens had eggs that a slight brush of the hand would dislodge...I think they are all empty, but the males were still full of spunk. All 14 are still in there for someone else to play with. If you hurry you might be able to get some sandwich meat or salmon gravy. Got a new 7 ft ultralight and I broke that puppy in good today.


Nice! It's probably been 10-12 years, but we banged them right into the middle of January one year in the area you are fishing. It was about 10 coho to every steelie that year.


----------



## 357Maximum

Bigbird517 said:


> Thanks for passing the stink on. I'm not shaking your hand next time. Lol



Ah, that's funny. It was nice meeting you at any rate. I was well over due for a stink, sorry I passed along my "stinkiness" yesterday. :lol: I'll be back there in a few days most likely.


----------



## 357Maximum

JB85 said:


> Nice! It's probably been 10-12 years, but we banged them right into the middle of January one year in the area you are fishing. It was about 10 coho to every steelie that year.


I would say that some smaller fresher batches are still moving up, but the main "run" is over......perhaps, maybe ??? We shall see.


----------



## 357Maximum

Coho all over and done. Spent the last day and a half proving that to myself. Caught and released one male ho, a couple of small eyes, and ZERO steel.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Coho will hang in there when you least expect to find them. I found a stream full of them at the end of December one year.


----------



## 357Maximum

Robert Holmes said:


> Coho will hang in there when you least expect to find them. I found a stream full of them at the end of December one year.


I spent the a.m trying again today. Finally hit an unmentionable tributary's mouth about noon and I had a blast sight fishing Michigan bonefish the rest of the day on little itty bitty spawn sacs made with some of their once potential kinfolk. 

Did see a few coho corpses and a few zombies with their flesh deteriorating. The redhorse were enough fun for me. I stowed the longrod in the boat and commenced to having a gangbuster of a time with the 7 ft ultralight trout rod. It felt like April to me even with the occasional shower and constant mist. I dropped 16 off to get smoked at a relatives and brought one 25 inch hen home for supper. I love panfried redhorse as much as the smoked version. I got a little April for Christmas this year............GOTTA LOVE THAT. :lol:


----------



## riverbob

Last call,yesterday caught a dozen smallies (biggest just short of 4lb) 2 small pike, 1 steelie on a hot n tot (black n gold red bill) lost 2 on spawn, tomarrow will be my last day on the river, should be a good day (till about 4) then i'll take boat out..... what ice? who said ice? goody goody i'm ready...good luck go gitum


----------



## 357Maximum

The river redhorse are still biting, caught a pair of em today in 1.5 hrs. Then the sleet/hail turned my outside bend hole into slush so I sought the warmth of my truck. Not sure about the whites, but the redhorse run might start a bit early this year.


----------

